# ftp-user verzeichnis



## Andis (29. Okt. 2007)

Hi,
wenn ich für ein Web einen weiteren Benutzer (User & Email) anlege wird das Verzeichnis _user/web4_user2/web_ sowie eine _index.html_ automatisch angelegt. Auf diese Verzeichnis _/web4_user2_ kann der Benutzer per ftp-client zugreifen. Geht das auch mit http, in etwa http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/~user2? Oder wozu wird hier im Verzeichnis web die index.html angelegt?
Ich habe einiges probiert, doch nichts gefunden.

Grüße
Andis


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Ja, Du kannst auch mit http zugreifen, und zwar mittels:

http://domain.tld/~username

oder

http://domain.tld/users/username


----------



## Andis (30. Okt. 2007)

Da hast du recht, heute klappt es.
Liegt vielleicht an dem unfreiwilligem Neustart heute Nacht .


----------

